# MRI of finger what CPT code



## dwilliams73 (Aug 5, 2010)

Could someone give me guidance on this.  Is 73221 MRI of the joint the appropriate code to use?


----------



## terriwarren (Aug 5, 2010)

*You got it right!*

According to the CPT index: "Magnetic Resonance Imaging, Finger Joint, 73221."


----------

